# Prime Time training Hours?



## kaliace (Aug 11, 2006)

Hello, 

I was wondering what everyone here uses as their Prime Time training hours. Also how you break up the schedule. Do you put the classes back to back with no time in between them or do you give 5 min or so for the last class to clear the mat? 


Any help would be appreciated. 

Thank you,
Michael


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well for my school it is 6:30 pm Monday- Friday and we run classes from 5pm to 9:30pm with about 5 minute between classes.
Saturday is are 11am to 1pm class as the primary.
Terry


----------



## pstarr (Aug 12, 2006)

For evening classes, I'd have to say that the prime time is between 6:30 and 8:00 or 8:30 pm.  And if possible, allow a little time to clear the mat before the next class steps in.


----------

